# Backwoodsknives , a big howdy from southern ohio!!



## BACKWOODSKNIVES (Nov 14, 2008)

*Backwoodsknives , A big howdy from southern ohio!!*

HI,EVERYONE,
IM BILL AKERS , IM FROM SOUTHERN OHIO,IM AN AVID BOWHUNTER AN OUTDOORSMAN,I LOVE TO BOW HUNT , I RECENTLY MADE MY FIRST PURCHASE A FEW DAYS AGO HERE AND SEEMS TO BE A GREAT FORUM TO BE A MEMBER OF,NOW A LITTLE ABOUT MYSELF I HAVE BEEN A KNIFE MAKER FOR 9 YEARS I WENT FULL TIME ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO,WHEN IM NOT IN THE TREESTAND IM IN MY SHOPS GRINDING AWAY ON STEEL,I MAKE MOSTLY HUNTING KNIVES AND CAMP STYLE KNIVES FROM 1095 HIGH CARBON STEEL AND FORGED 1095&15N20 DAMASCUS STEELS,SO IF ANY OF YOU HUNTERS ARE LOOKING FOR A QUALITY HANDMADE KNIFE PLEASE LOOK ME UP IM SURE I CAN FOFILL YOUR NEEDS,YOU CAN CONTACT ME THROUGH PM OR EMAIL.
MANY THANKS AND PROUD TO BE A MEMBER OF THIS GREAT FORUM HERES A COUPLE OF MY RECENT FINNISHED PRODUCTS!
THANKS BILL AKERS


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


Awesome looking knives


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Bill..





















:thumbs_up nice work.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## BACKWOODSKNIVES (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*
Excellent looking knives


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

Welcome to AT! Great craftsmanship with those knives!!!!!


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## BACKWOODSKNIVES (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome to the site may even take you up on one of those great lookin knifes!


----------



## BACKWOODSKNIVES (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks moosemeat i have many patterns of blades i use,or design your own
bests bill


----------



## BACKWOODSKNIVES (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the site!:beer:

AWESOME looking knives. If you want to sell them here put them in the Manufacturer's section, you'll get some hits I'm sure.


----------

